
Silicon Valley braces itself for a fall: 'There'll be a lot of blood' - ForHackernews
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/22/silicon-valley-500-startups-tech-companies
======
tim333
If they lost some of the flakier operators it probably wouldn't be so bad.

